# How long did it take you to learn switch?



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Over the winter break I decided to take the final two days at Breckenridge as chill days and practiced on my switch riding. While it was a bitch to get over the weird feeling of riding with my left foot forward, by the end of the second day I was going at about 75-80% of my normal speed on blues (putting off switch black/double black runs for now, haha). 

I guess I was just surprised because a lot of people say it takes forever to learn switch and I feel that I picked up the basics at least pretty quickly again. I'm not a prodigy by any means, but I feel like I'm doing decent. 

So how long did it take you to learn to ride switch "decently"? (You can define it however you like)


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm still learning but I would say it took me about a day to get comfortable with it. My heelside turns are alot better from my toeside ones but my transitions need some help as I have trouble getting the edge up enough so it doesn't catch and send me off into a straightline because of my failure to get onto my new edge. Although it only took a day to get comfortable when I first picked up the sport I probably spent a day trying to learn in what would now be my switch stance and I also ended up doing falling leaf alot which really helped me get comfortable riding the other direction.

I don't think my switch riding will ever be even close to 80% of my regular riding and im fine with that as really I only wanted to learn so I could land stuff switch in the park and ride away.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

took me about 3 days before i was good enough at switch to do a switch 180 off a pretty big jump and switch grinds and what not


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> took me about 3 days before i was good enough at switch to do a switch 180 off a pretty big jump and switch grinds and what not


It took me a while learning to "ride" switch mostly because I only used it to cab off of side hits and park jumps and land (then spin right back around) from the beginning. I can bomb blues now comfortably switch- took about 4-5 days to get there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Switch pow laps mean you've finally learned it.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I tried it every once in a while when I went riding, and the one day it just kind of all clicked and I can ride switch fairly well now.


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been riding for 15 years this month and I still can't ride switch. I can make some skidded turns down green runs. Sometimes I can link them, other days I have trouble and end up catching edges and falling. Frankly, I practice from time to time, but I don't really care whether or not I become proficient at the skill. It doesn't affect my riding since I don't ride park and I don't "jib" things.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I do a little switch practice every time I go up in any case. When I'm up with my wife, I ride switch to slow myself down. Good practice, but I'm still nowhere near ambidextrous.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

It always felt retardedly hard, and one day, one hill it clicked. Now its like normal riding, unless the hill gets really steep. Then I chickenshit out to normal.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been trying to learn on greens whenever I'm following beginner friends, haven't been able to link yet


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

my switch got pretty good after around 6 or so days. at the first it was a lot of skid turns but by the end i was able to carve and ride blacks pretty well. it had been super icey/slushy in tahoe for the last 6 weeks and whenever the conditions got sketch i would switch back around. i just had 2 and a half powder days and tried to ride a bit of switch (with a centred stance still) but gave up after i fell every 50 or so feet. would love to be able to go from regular to switch in powder easily...


----------



## PNW Shred (Jan 1, 2011)

I've been riding for many years but have spent less than 1hr riding switch i would guess. Never been into park all that much so maybe thats the reason but i know i can't be a good all around rider without being proficient at riding switch. Maybe biting the bullet and spending a day on the greens riding switch is in order, unless it's a pow day


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I assumed you meant in snowboarding which was in like 2 days to feel somewhat comfortable. But I owe that to skateboarding where I would push switch to try and balance out my one big calf muscle, but that took me weeks to get good at it.

For those learning just try to link one turn, then go on to two, three ect...before you know it you will be doing the whole run switch.

I'm definitely not trying to say I am good at it, I also ride switch with beginners because I am slow.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

1-2 days. i always practice my 180's and i guess from landing switch so many times, i just kinda picked it up.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

One day it just clicked and ever since it has not been a problem. I guess after a couple of years of just riding regular helped. You have to be comfortable riding regular before you can ride switch.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I rode 2 straight days switch only and I am very comfortable riding switch now. As snowolf pointed out, NO way will I do blacks or park or jumps switch. But I am happy to ride groomers, green and blue. I am happy to check off learning switch on my "to-learn list" for this year. Not as great a rider as others but I"m happy with it.


----------

